# New law enforcement memorial plates



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm not sure if this has already been posted. A Trooper's wife has started a drive to get these produced. They need 3000 prepaid applications before production will start. Cluck on the link for more info. Sorry about how messed up the link is going to be...

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...St0AUsUFqEGoPN0ug&sig2=S5_ffF0q0LbbZTv1fKnp6A


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Just have them set up tables in the the rest areas...just like NH and their "Troopers are your best protection" bumper stickers, the dirtbags will be lining up to get them.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks but no thanks. Nothing on my car identifies me and i'll keep it that way


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Honestly, what is so wrong with these plates? Not every owner is a police officer, but not every owner will be a dirt bag either. Is everyone who has a blue line sticker on their vehicle a dirt bag? If so then I'm one, because my very little, very discreet sticker is on my back plate, and my updated MPA sticker is on my front window. 
The proceeds of this plate go to the NLEOMF. Not some dumbass politician, not a dirt bag organization, an organization that benefits the very thing you work so hard at daily.
I get that people will see this plate and identify the driver of the vehicle as LEO related, that's one reason why I'm still hesitant about getting one. But knowing now what these plates are about (since I'm sure none of you who jumped all over this actually LOOKED at what the purpose of these plates were), truly, what is so wrong about this plate?


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

No one is forcing you to purchase the plate. I don't understand the hatred toward them though. This is a benefit to a very worthy cause. Why get so nasty about it, going as far as saying you will pull anyone over who has one?


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Who knows.... I don't know the case, I don't know if he had a family member who was a FF or was one in the past.
I do know, however, that the woman who is spearheading this is the wife of a trooper, has worked her ass off to get this up and running, that so far the majority of the pre-ordered plates are going to LEO of one form or the other, and that the fact that you are unwilling to even consider this a good thing is just sad. I understand why you're jaded, but it is still sad.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Who knows.... I don't know the case, I don't know if he had a family member who was a FF or was one in the past.
> I do know, however, that the woman who is spearheading this is the wife of a trooper, has worked her ass off to get this up and running, that so far the majority of the pre-ordered plates are going to LEO of one form or the other, and that the fact that you are unwilling to even consider this a good thing is just sad. I understand why you're jaded, but it is still sad.


You're right, it's sad. But the part I think is sad is that LE in this country have to be so paranoid about the type of identification they put on their personal vehicles. It's sad that they risk their lives every day, and do what 99% of the population would never and could never do, and most people still hate them, or are completely indifferent to what they do for our communities.
This is a great cause that should be supported, and LEOs and their loved ones know that best. But I think a monetary donation would be just as acceptable, if someone decides they'd rather not draw extra attention from the hostile or inconsiderate schmucks of the world.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

MIssed ya on here Stbrn


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

right.as.rain said:


> This is a great cause that should be supported, and LEOs and their loved ones know that best. But I think a monetary donation would be just as acceptable, if someone decides they'd rather not draw extra attention from the hostile or inconsiderate schmucks of the world.


As the wife of a LEO I definitely know that best.... I also agree that drawing attention may not be the best idea, however I also don't believe that those who do purchase the plate should be penalized just because they have it on their vehicle.


justanotherparatrooper said:


> MIssed ya on here Stbrn


Missed you too JAP!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Honestly, what is so wrong with these plates? Not every owner is a police officer, but not every owner will be a dirt bag either. Is everyone who has a blue line sticker on their vehicle a dirt bag? If so then I'm one, because my very little, very discreet sticker is on my back plate, and my updated MPA sticker is on my front window.
> The proceeds of this plate go to the NLEOMF. Not some dumbass politician, not a dirt bag organization, an organization that benefits the very thing you work so hard at daily.
> I get that people will see this plate and identify the driver of the vehicle as LEO related, that's one reason why I'm still hesitant about getting one. But knowing now what these plates are about (since I'm sure none of you who jumped all over this actually LOOKED at what the purpose of these plates were), truly, what is so wrong about this plate?


Nothing at all wrong with them, I just prefer to have absolutely nothing police-related on my car. I have Veteran plates, and the extra $40 fee goes to the Chelsea Soldier's Home. Plus, the majority of people like Veterans......not so for police officers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and for the record, I would never pull someone over for having a certain license plate, with the exception of having a TBL front plate with a 2-plate series, because that in and of itself is a violation (and I have yet to stop someone with a TBL plate that's actually a cop).


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

These plates will go AWESOME on my Crown Vic. I just hope they're visible beneath my push bar... 


...kidding. I like the cause, but personally, I wouldn't feel right having those plates. I'd feel like a whacker.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

I have found the majority of people driving tinted impalas or cv's with PA DARE plates are involved in the narcotics trade...


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

GMass said:


> How does anyone know that? The application does not include any place for anyone to note their affiliation with law enforcement


Because there are numbers held for badge numbers and such... Also #'s 1-100 are for memorial numbers only.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I think the one big difference between these plates and the TBL, MPA, MSP or any number of other stickers is that the plates cost $40 extra (annually?) where those stickers can be bought on eBay for a buck or two. I understand why some people would be hesitant to put one on their cars, but I don't think you're going to find a bunch of shitbags ponying up the extra $40 for the plates.

I commend this woman for putting in all the hard work to get this rolling.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing HH, some of the hardcore wackers might though


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> I think the one big difference between these plates and the TBL, MPA, MSP or any number of other stickers is that the plates cost $40 extra (annually?) where those stickers can be bought on eBay for a buck or two. I understand why some people would be hesitant to put one on their cars, but I don't think you're going to find a bunch of shitbags ponying up the extra $40 for the plates.


You'd be surprised.....I've lost count of how many people I've stopped with specialty plates (Red Sox, Bruins, Save the Whales, etc.) where the registration was revoked for non-payment of insurance. Maybe you should have sent that extra $40 to your insurance company.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> You'd be surprised.....I've lost count of how many people I've stopped with specialty plates (Red Sox, Bruins, Save the Whales, etc.) where the registration was revoked for non-payment of insurance. Maybe you should have sent that extra $40 to your insurance company.


I don't think you can compare those "look at what I like" plates to these. I just don't see John Q. Dirtbag paying the money for the plates & then explaining to all the other dirtbags why they have them. I will agree you may find them on a bunch of whacker mobiles, but they're..... well let's just say the whackers are _special_.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> I don't think you can compare those "look at what I like" plates to these. I just don't see John Q. Dirtbag paying the money for the plates & then explaining to all the other dirtbags why they have them. I will agree you may find them on a bunch of whacker mobiles, but they're..... well let's just say the whackers are _special_.


I don't think you understand the lengths and costs that whackers will go to perpetuate their fraud.....I've seen whackermobiles with more expensive emergency lighting than my cruiser.

Whackers will gladly pay the extra $40 to have something "official" in regards to police. It's the scumbags/drug dealers who will pay the extra $40 in an attempt to divert police attention by putting this plate on their shitbox 10 year-old Honda Civic who will let the insurance lapse.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mtc said:


> Many shitbags sport the "TC" or "BC" plates.
> 
> Nice though, in their attempt to appear societal, they're helping a good cause!


At the next M&G I make it to (September 15, 2013...let's start planning!), ask me what kind of plates I have on my car. I like to think of it as honorable camouflage.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I plan on not only putting this plate on my vehicle, but getting my entire vehicle painted as a TBL sticker.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

niteowl1970 said:


> I plan on not only putting this plate on my vehicle, but getting my entire vehicle painted as a TBL sticker.


Thin blue racing stripe? Schweet.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Oh, and for the record, I would never pull someone over for having a certain license plate, with the exception of having a TBL front plate with a 2-plate series, because that in and of itself is a violation (and I have yet to stop someone with a TBL plate that's actually a cop).


Hahahaha...

A couple weeks ago I had a black Ford Escape with blacked out windows, and a TBL front plate with a two plate series. Several on the BOP. I stop the guy and I ask why the TBL plate rather than his issued plate. He says "I'm a constable." hahahahaha

So I say "Why don't you have the front plate attached?" He replies "Nobody told me I needed both."

Really guy? If theyre gonna argue that constables are "police officers," I'd argue they should understand basic concepts of LE.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

LECSniper said:


> I run EVERY car I see with a TBL sticker. MOST mv's are usually not LE affiliated.in my AO Putting the sticker on your plate (Ch90s6) will usually guarantee a little roadside chat to check same.
> 
> (not a dig Stubby.)


Pull me over so we can chat!! It's been too long! LOL


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

HistoryHound said:


> I think the one big difference between these plates and the TBL, MPA, MSP or any number of other stickers is that the plates cost $40 extra (annually?) where those stickers can be bought on eBay for a buck or two. I understand why some people would be hesitant to put one on their cars, but I don't think you're going to find a bunch of shitbags ponying up the extra $40 for the plates.
> 
> I commend this woman for putting in all the hard work to get this rolling.


I just got my renewal in the mail for my "United We Stand" series plate, it's now up to an extra $45 a year. While the proceeds go to the 9/11 fund, and some $ gets shared with police/fire/military, it's getting pretty expensive to be different in this state.

The following is for whackers. Unless an operator can cough up a department issued photo ID, no badge, no sticker, no specialty plate, and definitely no ex-cruiser is going to help you on the side of the road during my traffic stop.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I put a MASSCOPS bumper sticker on my old car.....the day before I sold it to a Haitian gentleman from New Bedford.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

HistoryHound said:


> I don't think you can compare those "look at what I like" plates to these. I just don't see John Q. Dirtbag paying the money for the plates & then explaining to all the other dirtbags why they have them. I will agree you may find them on a bunch of whacker mobiles, but they're..... well let's just say the whackers are _special_.


Out in the Springfield area, "FF" Fire fighter plates are very popular with hoodlums. I've seen some who have huge BOPs and definately not fireman. I think they believe that the plates will draw less law enforcement attention to them.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I don't think you understand the lengths and costs that whackers will go to perpetuate their fraud.....I've seen whackermobiles with more expensive emergency lighting than my cruiser.
> 
> Whackers will gladly pay the extra $40 to have something "official" in regards to police. It's the scumbags/drug dealers who will pay the extra $40 in an attempt to divert police attention by putting this plate on their shitbox 10 year-old Honda Civic who will let the insurance lapse.


First off, I thought the original point to your argument was shitbags putting these plates on their cars. I can't comment on what goes through the head of your average whacker, except for maybe a good breeze if they move fast; hence, the snarky "they're special" comment. If some moron pulls over for some idiot because they have a specialty license plate; then, they're even stupider than the whackers out there.

Obviously, I can't argue as to how many people with specialty plates and less than stellar records have lapsed insurance. I'm sure it will be no surprise to anyone here when I say that I've never pulled anyone over with lapsed insurance, an expired license, a bop or anything else because I don't pull people over. You know not being a cop, it's just not my thing.

We get it, you are 100% against these plates. That's fine, it's your opinion and you are welcome to it. My opinion is that it was a nice gesture and a lot of work for the woman who got this going and that there is nothing wrong with the plates for the folks here who want to have them. The let's not let anyone have them because some people might do the wrong thing with them argument sounds a little like no one can go to the daddy and me dance because one kid doesn't have a daddy argument.

We're just going to have to agree to disagree before you start responding to me in all caps and question whether or not I wear french and electric blue pajamas.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> I think the one big difference between these plates and the TBL, MPA, MSP or any number of other stickers is that the plates cost $40 extra (annually?) where those stickers can be bought on eBay for a buck or two.


On vehicles bearing certain characteristics, these stickers are as good as dancing bears stickers on VT vans. You want to advertise, you will get noticed.
They're actually listing MPA stickers for $24.95 on ebay...i'm trying to resist the temptation to take them out of my kids sticker pile and sell mine for $24.94


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Edmizer1 said:


> Out in the Springfield area, "FF" Fire fighter plates are very popular with hoodlums. I've seen some who have huge BOPs and definately not fireman. I think they believe that the plates will draw less law enforcement attention to them.


I must submit that it's probably a little tougher to tell them apart. Our academy PT'd with the SFD academy a few times and quite a few of them looked like they were picked out of the gang affiliated pre-release pile at Stony brook...not cool.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> We get it, you are 100% against these plates. That's fine, it's your opinion and you are welcome to it. My opinion is that it was a nice gesture and a lot of work for the woman who got this going and that there is nothing wrong with the plates for the folks here who want to have them. The let's not let anyone have them because some people might do the wrong thing with them argument sounds a little like no one can go to the daddy and me dance because one kid doesn't have a daddy argument.


I'm 100% against these plates........for me. Whatever anyone else wants to do, that's up to them. If you can point out one instance where I said that no one should get these plates, I'd be very interested to see it, because I don't recall ever saying that no one should get them. What I said is that *I* would never get them.

Anyone who gets these plates is going to draw attention to themselves from the police, and when you draw attention to yourself, not all that attention is going to be positive.



HistoryHound said:


> We're just going to have to agree to disagree before you start responding to me in all caps and question whether or not I wear french and electric blue pajamas.


Where did that come from? Can you cite a single instance where I've ever typed anything in all caps?

No, you can't.

Time to switch to decaf.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I'm 100% against these plates........for me. Whatever anyone else wants to do, that's up to them. If you can point out one instance where I said that no one should get these plates, I'd be very interested to see it, because I don't recall ever saying that no one should get them. What I said is that *I* would never get them.
> 
> Anyone who gets these plates is going to draw attention to themselves from the police, and when you draw attention to yourself, not all that attention is going to be positive.
> 
> ...





Delta784 said:


> Really?
> 
> So the MSP fabricated the black box data that showed that Murray's car topped out at 108mph right before he crashed? Is that seriously what you're trying to say?
> 
> ...





Delta784 said:


> I typed it in all caps because you have obstinately refused to believe or accept anything that runs contrary to the party line coming out of the state house and from GHQ in Framingham. I never said you're an idiot, but I'm starting to suspect that you wear French & Electric Blue pajamas.


http://masscops.com/threads/worcester-sheriff-has-questions-after-crash.103552/#post-649006

Normally I fight fair and don't bring up past arguments, but sometimes a point needs to be made.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

LGriffin said:


> I must submit that it's probably a little tougher to tell them apart. Our academy PT'd with the SFD academy a few times and quite a few of them looked like they were picked out of the gang affiliated pre-release pile at Stony brook...not cool.


SFD academy PTs? I know a guy who's on the cot job now, and the only PT he got was walking to the roach-coach that came for the mid-morning break. I kid you not.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

GMass said:


> SFD academy PTs? I know a guy who's on the cot job now, and the only PT he got was walking to the roach-coach that came for the mid-morning break. I kid you not.


This was a long time ago so i'm not surprised that it's gotten worse. Thankfully, we lost sight of them on the run after morning formation. These guys weren't exactly pulling a five minute mile...more like fifteen or twenty.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> This was a long time ago so i'm not surprised that it's gotten worse. Thankfully, we lost sight of them on the run after morning formation. These guys weren't exactly pulling a five minute mile...more like fifteen or twenty.


Yeah...my experience is that people run a hell of a lot slower when they don't have heroin on them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> http://masscops.com/threads/worcester-sheriff-has-questions-after-crash.103552/#post-649006
> 
> Normally I fight fair and don't bring up past arguments, but sometimes a point needs to be made.


Typing in caps is perfectly acceptable to make a point, but I still challenge you to show an entire post where I typed all in caps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

frank said:


> Yeah...my experience is that people run a hell of a lot slower when they don't have heroin on them.


I'm not sure who that jab is at, but I love how far off topic this thread has gone.

Grapefruit


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Question, where do the MPA stickers come from? I do agree with the comments about drug dealers having them on their cars as I have personally seen it in Lynn many times. Im not saying its exclusive, I think in areas like where I live, low crime areas where an off duty officers vehicle has alot less of a chance of vandalism as its parked in a nice suburban driveway they tend to embrace the TBL and MPA stuff but my point is how do they obtain these MPA stickers, they have to come from an LEO right?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Question, where do the MPA stickers come from? I do agree with the comments about drug dealers having them on their cars as I have personally seen it in Lynn many times. Im not saying its exclusive, I think in areas like where I live, low crime areas where an off duty officers vehicle has alot less of a chance of vandalism as its parked in a nice suburban driveway they tend to embrace the TBL and MPA stuff but my point is how do they obtain these MPA stickers, they have to come from an LEO right?


 Usually it is from when someone is too fucking lazy to peel it off and then trades in the car. Somehow they are being sold on eBay, but those could be forgeries I'm not sure. There is a serial number on them to track them, and displaying one when you aren't a cop is an actual misdemeanor with a chapter and section. However I've only ever seen that charged once in 20 years and we peeled the sticker for evidence anyway.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

GMass said:


> I'm not sure who that jab is at, but I love how far off topic this thread has gone.
> 
> Grapefruit


I love grapefruit, law enforcement and those who support us. While this plate is a very nice gesture and I greatly appreciate the sentiment behind it, I don't advertise.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Typing in caps is perfectly acceptable to make a point, but I still challenge you to show an entire post where I typed all in caps.


Which reaffirms my argument that we should just agree to disagree so that you don't have to type in all caps to make your point because I refuse to understand (code for agree with) you.

As for grapefruit, has to be pink with a little sugar sprinkled on it; otherwise, it's too bitter.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

I carry my plate/sticker/whatever in my left rear pocket, works great and has introduced me to some fantastic people up and down the east coast.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> Which reaffirms my argument that we should just agree to disagree so that you don't have to type in all caps to make your point because I refuse to understand (code for agree with) you.


Agree to disagree about *what*?

I've expressed my opinion that people who get these license plates will effectively do nothing other than contribute some money to a police charity, at the expense of becoming a microscope of police attention. I'm all for people contributing to any police charity, provided it's legitimate. My opinion is that while some people will buy these plates with the best of intentions, the overwhelming majority of those who get these plates are either non-cops who just want to support the police, or (majority) criminals who want to create a smokescreen to hide their own criminal activity.

My opinion is backed-up with 24+ years of police experience, and please correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe you are now, and have never been, a police officer.


----------

